# Stopover advice from Surrey members



## Liesylou (May 24, 2010)

I suppose this message goes out to members who know Surrey quite well. 
Is anyone familiar with Winkworth Arboretum? Owned by the National Trust and has a very large car park, no barrier. Would it be worth chancing an out of hours/overnight stopover there? Thoughts please anyone.
I am an NT badge holder anyway but don't want to push the boundaries.
Thanks all.
Liesa


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I know Winkworth, but I would probably not stay o/n on their car park or any other NT car park. The reason being is that I get the impression the NT is fairly efficient and they will no doubt have security around after hours and you will end up being moved on. Apart from the inconvenience though nothing worse is likely to happen.

Let us know what you decide to do.

David


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I live next door to a National Trust property, they will have a warden/property manager living on site who will take a very dim view of over night campers. Believe me they are a breed on their own!!
Michael


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're NT members and, if we are taking the van, I usually e-mail ahead to ask if parking is available. We've always had a prompt and friendly reply and often had parking reserved for us but it usually comes with a polite proviso about " no overnighting"

Are you sure there is not a gate at Winkworth that is closed when the last visitor has left ?

G


----------



## Liesylou (May 24, 2010)

Thank you all. I'm not going to chance it, i'm sure their wardens have enough to do! Cheers!
L


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Liesylou said:


> Thank you all. I'm not going to chance it, i'm sure their wardens have enough to do! Cheers!
> L


It is worth e-mailing Winkworth to ask. I suspect however that it is on the same basis that some local authorities order these things:

" overnighting is not specifically forbidden in these car parks but we do not encourage it" !

ie if one van overnights we'll do nothing, if two vans overnight we'll think about it but if it becomes a regular feature then we stop it.

I have sympathy for this point of view. We've all seen car parks and fields after travellers have used them and know how hard it is to move them on. No organisation wants to risk that scenario.

G


----------

